# My New Arrival



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all!

Last weekend have been probably the best when it comes to my watch buying. Had purchsed the Seiko, Citizen and this 8 days pocket beauty.

Looks like a silver one, but no hallmarks found.

But i cant see "Hebdomas" anywhere on the pocket watch, neither inside.

Anyone thinks this is a Hebdomas?


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

more pics...


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

You get a lot of "Ancre" (Anchor) watches advertised on ebay france, a look on there may give you a few more clues.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice regardless take care of it!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Look at the barrel on that baby :thumbup: Beautiful.

The lack of 'Hebdomas' signage makes me wonder if this is a lesser brand of 8-day watch. There were several companies attempted them back in the 19th century. This one looks like early 20th century, though. ...It is very Hebdomas-like, isn't it?

'Ancre' simply means that it has a jewelled-lever escapement. As a search term in ebay, it's a bit broad.

Looking at the regulator hard over to 'fast', I reckon this watch needs a good clean ASAP. Once that is done, I'd be very interested to find out how accurate this watch is over a whole week's running. I hope you know a good watchmaker.


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

^^

Thank you guys!

I've got a guy who takes care of my watches/pocket watches regularly. On his advise, the watch is on a test run. I must say, the pocket beauty is close to perfect. Shall wait for a few days more before i conclude anything on it.


----------

